# Was darf über eine SPS gesteuert werden



## madman (14 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage wäre welche Steuerungsaufgaben eine SPS übernehmen darf und welche nicht.

Gehe aber von einer "normalen"  SPS aus, keine  Sicherheits-SPS die bereits Katogorie 4  erfüllt.

Wo kann ich sowas nachlesen? Die Maschinenrichtlinien gehen darauf auch nicht ein.

Not-Aus Funktionen müssen ja mit zwangsgeführte Kontakte ausgeführt werden. Aber was ist normalen Steuerungsaufgaben wie Gasventil AUF und ZU bei einer Ofenanlage?   

Kann bei einer SPS sichergestellt werden das im Störfall der SPS oder Baugruppe die Ausgänge freigeschalten werden?


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Oberchefe (14 November 2007)

> Kann bei einer SPS sichergestellt werden das im Störfall der SPS oder Baugruppe die Ausgänge freigeschalten werden?


 
Nein, das kann zwar meistens so konfiguriert werden, es besteht aber immer noch ein Restrisiko daß es mal nicht so ist. Was mit einer "normalen" SPS geschaltet werden darf und was nicht hängt von der Risikobeurteilung ab. Es kann durchaus ein Gasventil betätigt werden wenn durch eine oder mehrere andere konstruktive Maßnahmen (maximal Durchsatz Begrenzung, Ventil welches bei Erlöschen der Flamme die Zufuhr schließt....) die maximal auftretende Gefahr entsprechend klein ist.


----------



## MeTh (15 November 2007)

Hallo,

seh dass genu so.
Wir haben bei uns z.B. eine Förderanlage, die über mehrere Hallen geht.
Wenn jetzt z.B. eine Palette zwischen zwei hallen steht und z.B. durch ein Brand ein Stromausfall entsteht, dann muss das Brandschutztor schliessen können.

Also wurde die Anlage so belassen. Wenn aber ein Stromausfall ist, und eine Palette drin steht, dann wird über eine USV Anlage das Band gestartet und das Brandschutztor wird "Freigefahren".

--> SPS steuert zwar das Band, im Sonderfall übernimmt Sicherheitssteuerung unabhängig von SPS.

LG MeTh.


----------



## Burkhard (2 Dezember 2007)

*Sicherheitssteuerungen?*

Mich würde interessieren was für eine Sicherheits-Steuerung das war und welche Kriterien eine Steuerung erfüllen muss um sich Sicherheits-Steuerung zu nennen?

Wenn diese Kriterien relativ einfach zu erfüllen sind, dann müsste diese Technik ja auch in den übrigen Steuerungen Einzug halten müssen...

Mich würde interessieren wohin da der Trend geht in der modernen Steuerungs-Architektur von SPS bis IPC...


----------



## Pizza (2 Dezember 2007)

wir hatten bei uns eine PSS 3000 von Pilz

schau mal hierhttp://www.pilz.co.uk/products/control_communication/pss/f/modularctrl/index.de.jsp


----------



## madman (2 Dezember 2007)

Eine Sicherheitssteuerung muss als solche auch geprüft und klassifiziert werden. Meist ist hier ein redundantes System mit zwei CPU`s zu finden.  Denke schon das der Trend dazu führt solche System einzusetzen. Da man auf viele Sicherheitsbausteine verzichten kann und man somit einen Schaltschrank kleiner und auch schneller aufbauen kann. Dem Programmierer wird aber dadurch mehr Verantwortung übergeben. Schnell können kleine Änderungen katastrophale Auswirkungen haben. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Burkhard (2 Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich programmiere haben kleinste Änderungen immer katastrophale Folgen. Das wissen die Kunden und der Chef schon und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## madman (2 Dezember 2007)

Geht mir auch nicht anders. Glaube das viele Chefs nicht wissen was man alles anrichten kann. Den meisten interessiert nur die Funktion, nicht die Sicherheit oder die Bedienbarkeit eines Systems.


----------



## Burkhard (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Madman, was für Maschinen programmierst denn du so?? Ich programmiere Maschinen zur Herstellung von Drallrohren und von Gummireifen. Ausserdem auch Prüfmaschinen für Reifen und Drallrohre. Und du?


----------



## madman (3 Dezember 2007)

Programmiere Ofenanlagen mit den verschiedensten Regelkreise. Auch mal kleinere Automationsgeräte oder was sonst so anfällt. Bin aber nicht nur in der Siemens Welt sonder benutze auch Eurotherm Geräte sowie Unitronics.


----------



## HSThomas (13 Dezember 2007)

Ich würde ja gerne mal an die "Grundfrage" anknüpfen.

Wie sieht es aus, wenn man mit einer normalen SPS (AB MicroLogix 1500 z.B.) Relais ansteuert, an deren Wurzel (also an "11") eine Spannung anliegt, die im Notausfall vom Notausschaltgerät (z.B. PNOZ X5) abgeschaltet wird.
Kann ich dann Sicherheitsrelevante Dinge mit der SPS ansteuern? 

In meinem Fall wären es Ventile für verschiedene Gase, wie z.B. Wasserstoff.



Nicht dass mir jetzt irgendwann der TÜV aufs Dach steigt, oder so...


----------



## madman (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

das kann man so nicht beantworten. Fakt ist das eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchgeführt werden muss. Dabei sind die Gefahren ohne Schutzmaßnahmen zu betrachten und dann das Gefährdungspotential der Maschine ermitteln. Da du von Wasserstoff sprichst nehme ich doch an das es irgendwo abgefackelt werden muss. Falls dies der Fall ist muss doch ein Zündbrenner installiert sein, dieser ist mit einem zertifizierten Gasfeuerungsautomat zu überwachen. Ein Ausfall würde dann das Gas abstellen. Oder du musst die Sicherheitstemperatur von über 750°C überwachen.  
Kannst mir auch noch den genauen Ablauf beschreiben damit ich mir ein Bild davon machen kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2007)

> Wie sieht es aus, wenn man mit einer normalen SPS (AB MicroLogix 1500 z.B.) Relais ansteuert, an deren Wurzel (also an "11") eine Spannung anliegt, die im Notausfall vom Notausschaltgerät (z.B. PNOZ X5) abgeschaltet wird.


 
Wenn der sichere Zustand durch Abschalten erreicht wird, sollte das gehen. Wenn Du allerdings Diskussionen mit dem Tüv vermeiden willst solltest Du besser den Pos auf dem Relais lassen, vom Relaisausgang dann über einen Kontakt des Not-Aus-Relais zum Ventil. Diskussionspunkt ist nämlich immer wieder: ist in der SPS sichergestellt, daß auch bei einem Defekt wirklich keine Spannung rauskommt wenn auch keine am entsprechenden Anschluß reingeht?
Und da verlangt der Tüv durchaus auch mal eine entsprechende Herstellererklärung.


----------

